# cs2 Illustr. Pfad soll nicht automatisch verbinden



## virtualbert (3. November 2006)

Hi @all,

ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, wenn ich mit dem Zeichenstift oder dem Pinsel  zeichne und dabei absetze und eventuell an dem gleichen punkt oder wieder in der Nähe ansetze, nimmt es den zuvorgezeichneten strich weg und verbindet dasvorherige mit meinem neu gezeichneten strich....wie bekommt man das weg? Kann man den irgendwie sagen, jetzt beginnt ein neuer Pfad? oder gibt es eine Tastenkombination dazu?

Und....wieso kann ich wenn ich das Linienwerkzeug nehme und ein geschlossene Form erstelle, diese nicht mit der hintergrundfarbe füllen....stattdessen füllt es mir bloß die linie selbst  

ach und was noch dazu kommt....manchmal kann ich mein Objekt mit dem weißen Direkt Selection File nicht mehr verändern, meistens wenn ich das objekt verlassen habe und wieder draufklicke, da kann ich den ankepunkt einfach nicht mehr verändern.....

Wenn jemand ne gut cs2 illustrator Tutorialpage weiß, immer her damit.... 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## herrgarnele (6. November 2006)

Hi vitualbert,



> Kann man den irgendwie sagen, jetzt beginnt ein neuer Pfad? oder gibt es eine Tastenkombination dazu?


wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe möchtest Du wissen wie man 'nicht geschlossene Pfade' zeichnet?
Mit Zeichenstift o.ä. den Pfad zeichnen, wenn Du mit Deinem Pfad fertig bist, 'Auswahl aufheben' via Strg+Alt+A bzw am Mac Befehl+Alt+A.




> nimmt es den zuvorgezeichneten strich weg und verbindet dasvorherige mit meinem neu gezeichneten strich


Wenn Du in der Nähe eines bereits existierenden Endpunkts eines Pfades einen neuen Pfad zeichnen möchtest, musst Du darauf achten, dass neben dem Zeichenstift nicht ein schräger Strich steht. Denn dieser bedeutet, dass Du den Pfad fortführen möchtest.

Liegt bereits ein existierender Endpunkt an der Stelle, wo ein neuer Pfad beginnen soll, behelfe ich mich mit einem Workaround: 
neue Ebene erstellen, die alte Ebene sperren (das Schlosssymbol), auf der neuen Ebene den Pfad zeichnen.
Da gibts mit Sicherheit bessere Wege, leider kenn ich's nur so 




> Und....wieso kann ich wenn ich das Linienwerkzeug nehme und ein geschlossene Form erstelle, diese nicht mit der hintergrundfarbe füllen....stattdessen füllt es mir bloß die linie selbst


Auch hier hoffe ich ,dass ich's richtig verstehe..
Auf der Werkzeugleiste sind unten zwei Farbfelder- das mit dem Viereck drinne ist für die Konturfarbe, das andere für die Füllfarbe (Fläche). Wenn Du der Fläche eine Farbe zuweist sollte es doch eigentlich gehen!?




> ach und was noch dazu kommt....manchmal kann ich mein Objekt mit dem weißen Direkt Selection File nicht mehr verändern, meistens wenn ich das objekt verlassen habe und wieder draufklicke, da kann ich den ankepunkt einfach nicht mehr verändern.....


Du meinst das 'Direct Selection Tool'? Du darfst, wenn Du einzelne Ankerpunkte in einem Objekt ändern möchtest, nicht erst das ganze Objekt auswählen und dann einen Ankerpunkt. Sondern wähle dirket den Ankerpunkt an, dann solltest Du auch genau diesen verändern können!


Ich muss dazusagen, dass das alles Erfahrungswerte von mir sind, ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit 
Ich hoffe es hat dennoch geholfen..

//EDIT: Zum Thema 'in der Nähe ansetzen' fällt mir gerade noch ein..
Hast Du die Magnetischen Hilfslinien aktiv? Denn dann kann es passieren, dass Dein Pfadwerkzeug an schon bestehende Ankerpunkte/Pfade/.. ansnappt. Die Magnetischen Hilfslinien kannst Du mit Strg+U An-/Abschalten.


----------



## virtualbert (6. November 2006)

Hey, besten Dank....Du hast mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen.....

nur noch eine Frage:

wie kann ich mit dem Eyedropper eine Farbe dem Verlauf zuordnen?
Ich hab nun schon alles probiert...eyedropper auf gewünschte farbe gedrückt halten und auf den Verlauf ziehen erschien mir noch am logischsten, funktionierte aber auch wie alle anderen Methoden+ Tastenkompinationen mal gaanich.
Ich möchte einfach bloß zügig mehrere Farben dem Verlauf zuordnen um so den Verlauf genauer gestalten zu können, als immer bloß von einer farbe auf die andere.

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe. 


Nachtrag: Nun versteh ich garnix mehr, wieso sind aufeinmal meine ganzen ankerpunkte rot?
               alle brushes und fillmethoden werden ignoriert....what zum Henker is it?


Gruß
Bert


----------



## herrgarnele (7. November 2006)

Guten Morgen!



> wie kann ich mit dem Eyedropper eine Farbe dem Verlauf zuordnen?


Puh Englische Bezeichnung.. Ahja, Pipette ist das.. 
Tja leider hab ich auch hier nur einen Workaround, der wahrscheinlich eher suboptimal ist:
Aus der Farbe, die Du einem Verlauf (als Start-/Endfarbe) zuweisen willst, per Drag and Drop ein Farbfeld machen (also Farbe in der Werkzeugleiste packen und in die Farbfelder-Palette ziehen). Dann das Objekt, das mit dem Verlauf belegt werden soll, auswählen und das neu erstellte Farbfeld in den Verlauf (Verlauf-Palette) ziehen. Je nachdem wo Du das Farbfeld im Verlauf platzierst ändert sich der Verlauf. Du kannst dort auch mehrere "Stationen" für den Farbverlauf einfügen bzw löschen. So kannst Deinen Verlauf punktgenau steuern.
Puh, war das jetzt zu kompliziert?

Wegen Deinem zweiten Problem muss ich leider passen.
Ich glaub ich hatte schon mal ein ähnliches Problem, ist aber schon zu lange her.
Kannst es aber eingrenzen- tritt das auch in einem neuen Dokument auf oder nur in diesem einen (Voreinstellung oder Dokumentspezifisch)? Ansonsten kannst Du die Pfade bearbeiten? uswusw.

Wünsch Dir dennoch viel Glück & Erfolg!


----------

